# proofmeter question



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Asking cause I don't know so here goes. Ok my 841 has a proofmeter on it but it is not hooked up. Thing is I've heard a number of things as to where they hook up, one I heard they hooked up to the generator, another I heard they hooked up to the alternator on a 12 volt. I was looking at parts and also other tractors tonight and on an 851 I noticed what looked like the cable that goes to the proof meter coming out of the hydraulic pump or at least what I thought was the hydraulic pump, I could and am probably wrong it was on the hydraulic pump and piston diagram page #'s 31-34. So my question is this. Is this where the proofmeter hooks into??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking the proof meter should be hooked up via a cable that should resemble a speedometer cable. There is probably some wiring involved for a back light for the meter as well. I think you can piece together the way it works by researching the parts that you'll need to get it operational. Should be a section in one of your manuals as well. Nice tractor, BTW!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The back of the OEM generator has a tach drive. With the tach drive gearbox removed, the generator looks like this, the gear box that fit these is no longer available:










There were adapter kits available that moved the tach drive to a gear box on the back of the oil pump, and later tractors and those that had the original engine replaced with the industrial engine also have the oil pump drive. Refer to this page and select the pump type you have to see that:
https://www.steinertractor.com/FDS3266Tachometer-Proof-meter-Drive-Adapter-Shaft

In the slide you list, the housing #26 is that adapter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Some of the aftermarket 12v alternators have tach drive and some don't. So if you are thinking to upgrade to an alternator, just get the one with tach drive. They are in the same price range.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well this is what I have on the back of my pump,I'm sure its whats needed for the proofmeter


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Cool. Looks like you can hook her up.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

hot dang


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

pogobill said:


> I'm thinking the proof meter should be hooked up via a cable that should resemble a speedometer cable. There is probably some wiring involved for a back light for the meter as well. I think you can piece together the way it works by researching the parts that you'll need to get it operational. Should be a section in one of your manuals as well. Nice tractor, BTW!


 You're right it does resemble a speedometer cable to a t. The problem has been I didn't know where it connected to as I was told they by a friend they connected to the generator and its been converted to 12v. so no generator now its alternator so I figured no proofmeter that way had to go with regular tach., but to my surprise, I was looking over diagrams of stuff at a parts place and I was looking at a spot where I thought something else connected. Anyway I saw proofmeter in the description and I said wooo gotta check this out and waalaa I found where to hook my proofmeter. So ff I go to get my $12 cable to see if it works lol


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

oh and if there is a place for a light i'll find it and get a hotwire to it lol


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

The tach drive on the generator has to have the original special type gear reduction box attached to it and like said, their like hens teeth to find. PJ


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well got the cable $10 hooked it up and now I know why it was unhooked, it doesn't work right at all but, if nothing else I can get a brand new one for $26 and change meanwhile I may see if I can see what's wrong with this one, yes I'm one of those types I love to find crap tore up and fix it


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

eddie0225 said:


> well got the cable $10 hooked it up and now I know why it was unhooked, it doesn't work right at all but, if nothing else I can get a brand new one for $26 and change meanwhile I may see if I can see what's wrong with this one, yes I'm one of those types I love to find crap tore up and fix it


Good man, Come over here to Labrador, I got plenty stuff "tore up" in exchange for home brew, seal meat and potatoes


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well took off the proof meter and took it apart and found out what was wrong there was a spot rusted on it and it would not let the dial move. I got the rust off where it had built up and got my drill to see if it would work right now and it does. So I'll put it back on tomorrow and we'll see what happens


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

deerhide said:


> Good man, Come over here to Labrador, I got plenty stuff "tore up" in exchange for home brew, seal meat and potatoes


Oh if only I could I'd love to see Canada actually I'd love to hunt some there is kind of a bucket list thing but one I never really intend to ever be able to do


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Lot of misinformation here.
The generator that is shown is off a 1965-75 Thousand Series Ford tractor.
And the little drive gear that screws on to run the tach is common and inexpensive.
Good that you discovered that all of the 4 cylinder Fords from 1953 through 1964 the tach drive is on the back of the hydraulic pump.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

my mom used to hate the week after christmas I'd have most of the stuff I'd got tore apart and put back together or if it was really complicated I'd still be working on it I was always fixing stuff that tore up


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> Lot of misinformation here.
> The generator that is shown is off a 1965-75 Thousand Series Ford tractor.
> And the little drive gear that screws on to run the tach is common and inexpensive.
> Good that you discovered that all of the 4 cylinder Fords from 1953 through 1964 the tach drive is on the back of the hydraulic pump.


 I can sort thru stuff normally and pick out what I need to listen to and what well might be ok. I've always been used to trying to figure stuff out on my own even without diagrams or help but having plenty of sources and different choices to try is always helpful so I appreciate all of them


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

to me, help is helping no matter if I can use it now or not I'll remember it for the most part and might can use it in the future. My dad told me long time ago never turn anything down , he said there might be times you'll need to turn it over but never turn anything down


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

lol


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well after putting meter back in and it still didn't work. To make it short I tried another thing and went to take cable out and found out it was locked up solid in fact it had twisted off where the end piece ends and cable starts so least I know it is turning OK on both ends now. Now to go exchange cable


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well I got another cable got it installed and this is what happened


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

I like happy endings.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

me and you both lol


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Progress is good!


----------

